# turntables for sale. bike or trike



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

bike and trike turntables for sale. $220 for 2-wheelers & $275 for trikes. includes a 1 rpm motor w/ 6-month warranty, slotted rail for easy adjustments for balancing & adjustable feet for leveling. any questions PM me or call and leave message ADAM (818) 804-1631. I work from 8-5 will answer if I can if not leave a message.

will post more pics soon


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Is that including everything in the picture?? (except the bike)??


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Opps nevermind, it says on top 
how much for just the motor and railing??


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Apr 8 2009, 10:12 PM~13524421
> *bike and trike turntables for sale. $220 for 2-wheelers & $275 for trikes. includes a 1 rpm motor w/ 6-month warranty, slotted rail for easy adjustments for balancing & adjustable feet for leveling. any questions PM me or call and leave message ADAM (818) 804-1631. I work from 8-5 will answer if I can if not leave a message.
> 
> will post more pics soon
> ...


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

here are some more pics


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Shipping???


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

sic bike


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Apr 10 2009, 10:55 AM~13538953
> *here are some more pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ehnihl (Mar 31, 2009)

It looks sweet...


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Apr 10 2009, 11:51 AM~13539335
> *Shipping???
> *


where would you need it shipped


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

I called earlyer and left a message, lmk homie im serious


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Apr 11 2009, 08:36 PM~13549859
> *where would you need it shipped
> *


97914


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Apr 11 2009, 08:49 PM~13549966
> *97914
> *


 let me look into it


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

here are a couple pics of a trike turntable


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Apr 11 2009, 08:55 PM~13550029
> *let me look into it
> *


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

TTT uffin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Apr 11 2009, 09:13 PM~13550161
> *here are a couple pics of a trike turntable
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the trike one need one asap


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

X2


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

:wave:  :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Apr 24 2009, 08:47 PM~13682901
> *:wave:    :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

Just to let you know a 3-year warranty is also available on motors for an extra $25


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Apr 24 2009, 08:48 PM~13682917
> *Just to let you know a 3-year warranty is also available on motors for an extra $25
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

how much shipped to 78626...will this fit a 26" bike also


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

How much shipped to 95240....


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 5 2009, 09:59 AM~13790218
> *how much shipped to 78626...will this fit a 26" bike also
> *



Hello echo echoooo! :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

NICE I'll be hitting you up on this ...


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@May 6 2009, 03:05 PM~13806187
> *NICE I'll be hitting you up on this ...
> *


 ok just let me know. thanks


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

turn table works great!!! thanks homie


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@May 10 2009, 08:33 PM~13847565
> * turn table works great!!! thanks homie
> *


 NO PROBLEM. THANK YOU. JUST SPREAD THE WORD!! :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 5 2009, 09:59 AM~13790218
> *how much shipped to 78626...will this fit a 26" bike also
> *





> _Originally posted by unique27+May 6 2009, 03:54 PM~13806088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



still waiting on some info


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 11 2009, 11:05 AM~13851993
> *still waiting on some info
> *


sorry it is taking so long... work has been crazy busy. I will try to have an answer by tonight. I gotta get everything weighed


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 5 2009, 08:59 AM~13790218
> *how much shipped to 78626...will this fit a 26" bike also
> *


 I can make it for a 26" bike. I will just have to make the rail longer, but it shouldn't be a problem. I will have an answer about the shipping by tonight.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Apr 10 2009, 10:55 AM~13538953
> *here are some more pics
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD !


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

SUP ADAM HOW YOU DOING


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> bike and trike turntables for sale. $220 for 2-wheelers & $275 for trikes. includes a 1 rpm motor w/ 6-month warranty, slotted rail for easy adjustments for balancing & adjustable feet for leveling. any questions PM me or call and leave message ADAM (818) 804-1631. I work from 8-5 will answer if I can if not leave a message.
> 
> will post more pics soon
> 
> ...


----------



## beebettyboop (May 20, 2009)

love bettyboop


----------



## beebettyboop (May 20, 2009)

love bettyboop


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@May 20 2009, 08:25 PM~13951691
> *    :wave:
> *


Hey, homie do you build the turntables? And how much to ship to 88203


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Apr 11 2009, 09:13 PM~13550161
> *here are a couple pics of a trike turntable
> 
> 
> ...


SO ARE YOU GOING TO HAVE ONE FOR ME AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW HIT ME BACK WILL BUY A TRIKE ONE


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@May 23 2009, 02:27 PM~13979337
> *Hey, homie do you build the turntables? And how much to ship to 88203
> *


 yea i make them myself. I will PM you with the shipping price


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@May 23 2009, 05:45 PM~13979971
> *yea i make them myself. I will PM you with the shipping price
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

i went and picked one up today. thanks adam.


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@May 30 2009, 09:24 PM~14049668
> *i went and picked one up today. thanks adam.
> *


NO PROBLEM! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

Shipping to 85239


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@May 23 2009, 02:39 PM~13979397
> *SO ARE YOU GOING TO HAVE ONE FOR ME AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW HIT ME BACK WILL BUY A TRIKE ONE
> *


thx dogg cant wait to get it ready for the next show and i sorry about havin you come all the way out here for nothing


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 11 2009, 01:04 PM~13853163
> *LOOKS GOOD !
> *


Thanks for the turn table. My lil boy's lil tiger look good on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Jun 16 2009, 11:29 PM~14214083
> *Thanks for the turn table. My lil boy's lil tiger look good on it.  :thumbsup:
> *


NO PROBLEM... LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED THAT OTHER ONE


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jun 17 2009, 04:53 PM~14221074
> *NO PROBLEM... LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED THAT OTHER ONE
> *


I will. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Jun 16 2009, 09:17 PM~14212733
> *thx dogg cant wait to get it ready for the next show and i sorry about havin you come all the way out here for nothing
> *


 NO PROBLEM... GLAD EVERYTHING IS WORKING RIGHT


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

ay adam I called u up n pmd you.. no answer.. get back at me


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 20 2009, 12:35 PM~14247924
> *ay adam I called u  up n pmd you.. no answer.. get back at me
> *


 sorry bro...i thought i sent a pm back let me check on that price for you


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jun 20 2009, 02:40 PM~14248525
> *sorry bro...i thought i sent a pm back let me check on that price for you
> *


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 20 2009, 03:15 PM~14248707
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jun 29 2009, 08:15 PM~14334581
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


ready whenevers your ready homie :biggrin:


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 29 2009, 10:45 PM~14336494
> *ready whenevers your ready homie :biggrin:
> *


alright i'll give you a call later


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT SUP ADAM


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR 1

AND FOR A TRIKE ?


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 1 2009, 02:03 PM~14353545
> *HOW MUCH FOR 1
> 
> AND FOR A TRIKE ?
> *


it is $220 for a 2-wheeler and $275 for a trike


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

Y SO MUCH ISINT IT CHEAPER IF I MAKE 1


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jul 1 2009, 06:56 PM~14355819
> *Y SO MUCH ISINT IT CHEAPER IF I MAKE 1
> *


 :uh:


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jul 1 2009, 05:56 PM~14355819
> *Y SO MUCH ISINT IT CHEAPER IF I MAKE 1
> *


go ahead make one let this guy run his business


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jul 1 2009, 05:56 PM~14355819
> *Y SO MUCH ISINT IT CHEAPER IF I MAKE 1
> *


GO AHEAD AND GIVE IT A TRY THEN. SEE HOW MUCH THEY COST ANYWHERE ELSE AND THEN TELL ME THEY COST TOO MUCH


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jul 1 2009, 03:30 PM~14354355
> *it is $220 for a 2-wheeler and $275 for a trike
> *


THAT'S COOL MY DAUGHTERS 
TRIKE IS FREAKING HEAVY !
WITH THE TANK , COMPESSIOR 
CYLINDER , BATTERY AN STEREO !
IT HAS GOOD AMOUNT OF WIEGHT !


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 2 2009, 02:21 PM~14364512
> *THAT'S COOL MY DAUGHTERS
> TRIKE IS FREAKING HEAVY !
> WITH THE TANK , COMPESSIOR
> ...


THAT SHOULD NOT BE A PROBLEM...I WOULD PROBABLY JUST HAVE TO MAKE THE BASE A LITTLE WIDER. YOU CAN LOOK AT THIS LINK AND SEE THE TRIKE THAT I BUILT THE TURNTABLES IN THE PICTURES FOR. IT WAS PRETTY BIG TOO.
TRIKE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jul 2 2009, 02:31 PM~14364607
> *THAT SHOULD NOT BE A PROBLEM...I WOULD PROBABLY JUST HAVE TO MAKE THE BASE A LITTLE WIDER. YOU CAN LOOK AT THIS LINK AND SEE THE TRIKE THAT I BUILT THE TURNTABLES IN THE PICTURES FOR. IT WAS PRETTY BIG TOO.
> TRIKE
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*happy 4th of july homies !*


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

TTT for adam


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 6 2009, 12:36 PM~14393505
> *TTT for adam
> *


HEY BASH3R :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 7 2009, 08:55 AM~14401576
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

Bike and Trike TURNTANLES FOR SALE!!! $220 for 2-wheelers & $275 for trikes. includes a 1 rpm motor W/A 6-MONTH WARRANTY,slotted rail for easy adjustments for balancing & adjustable feet for leveling. any questions PM me or call and leave message ADAM (818) 804-1631. I work from 8-5 will answer if I can. if not leave a message. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

to the top !


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jul 16 2009, 01:17 PM~14494243
> *Bike and Trike TURNTANLES FOR SALE!!! $220 for 2-wheelers & $275 for trikes. includes a 1 rpm motor W/A 6-MONTH WARRANTY,slotted rail for easy adjustments for balancing & adjustable feet for leveling. any questions PM me or call and leave message ADAM (818) 804-1631. I work from 8-5 will answer if I can. if not leave a message. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

DO YOU HAVE ANY FOR BIKES? WANT TO PICK ONE UP THIS WEEKEND!


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

can you make the turntable a little bit wider?? the frame of the turntable...


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 23 2009, 09:11 PM~15169769
> *can you make the turntable a little bit wider?? the frame of the turntable...
> *


yea i can make them as wide as you need...it would just cost extra depending on how big we are talking :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

How much shipped to 77093


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

HOW MUCH FOR A TRIKE TURNTABLE SHIPPED 2 85009?


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

hey adam thanks for the hook up! turntable looks an works good, see ya in vegas also will hit up up about my part! laterz


----------

